# Orlando dinner show



## STEVIE (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, has anyone gone to the Capones dinner show?  We will be in Orlando over Thanksgiving, and we were thinking of going to a dinner show one eve.  This one sounded interesting on the internet, any ideas?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## borntotravel (Oct 11, 2007)

I believe it is now closed.  We did go when it was open, show was cute but the food was horrible.  If you haven't done Dixie Stampede or Medeivil Times, they are good shows with good food (for a dinner show).


----------



## Scott_Ru (Oct 12, 2007)

Agree .. Dixie Stampede is a good take.  (Food is ... well, "o.k."  I agree, it is good "for a dinner show.")  But the show is good fun, if a bit on the political right.


----------



## beanie (Oct 12, 2007)

*Capones is still open*

I just got off the phone with them . we did this show in 01 and really enjoyed it .as a matter of fact while on a disney bus last week , one couple recomended we do this show as they had did it the night before . we have never done dixie but did medival times in nj ( heard they were similar ) and enjoyed it . if you decide to go to capones you may print a half off coupon at

http://www.alcapones.com/?gclid=CKWD34uyio8CFRH4gAoduR0dsQ


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't dismiss the two shows on Disney property, the Hoop-de-Doo Review, and the Polynesian Review. 
They are located at Fort Wilderness Campground and the Polynesian Resort respectively.
While the food is good at both, it is VERY good at Hoop. 
Both shows are outstanding, and it's all you can eat and drink (beer, wine, and softdrinks). 
It's not cheap, but the price includes gratuity.


----------



## beanie (Oct 13, 2007)

*I agree with carl*

we did hoop de due revue and really enjoyed it last oct. we also thought the food was better than any of the others we did. it's just chicken and ribs but good .


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 13, 2007)

We went to Arabian Knights in May 2007 and would not recommend it. I am sure that others liked it but we found the food to be less than good and the show to be rather lousy.


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 14, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> We went to Arabian Knights in May 2007 and would not recommend it. I am sure that others liked it but we found the food to be less than good and the show to be rather lousy.



I really enjoyed Arabian Nights - and the prime rib I had was fantastic!! Whatever it was my husband had he thought was pretty good also.   We were there February 2006


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 14, 2007)

Has anyone been to Tony and Tinas wedding show?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've done Capones at Xmas time and I found the show, as others have stated, as cute and the food so-so.  I had an enjoyable time and I would go again.  I can't say the same about Pirates.  Arabian Knights was also enjoyable.  It's been 12 years since I've been to Medival Times and in the last couple years they have opened a site near here (roughly 40 miles), so it isn't something that I would probably do in Orlando again because of it being close to home.


----------



## gretel (Oct 15, 2007)

Medieval Times had an ok food and an ok show.  Pirates had lousy food and a not so great show.  Hoop De Doo was not our favorite as the food was buffet style (barbecue) and the show was just the characters (with lines to get photos rather than their coming to tables).  

Dixie Stampede we saw a few times over the years as the food was pretty good and the show was our favorite of them all.  

We have not been to Capones or Arabian Knights.


----------



## Don (Oct 15, 2007)

We went there two years ago.  I agree with the general take on Capone's.  I would add that that furnishings are in dire need of refurbishing.  The carpet and seat coushions are torn and stained by spilled food.  The service isn't all that great either.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 15, 2007)

gretel said:


> Hoop De Doo was not our favorite as the food was buffet style (barbecue) and the show was just the characters (with lines to get photos rather than their coming to tables).


gretel, is it possible you may be confusing the Hoop-de-Doo show with Mickey's Backyard BBQ (also held at Fort Wilderness Campground)?

I suppose the food could be classified as barbeque (ribs, fried chicken, corn on the cob, baked beans, strawberry shortcake), but it's not truly buffet style. It's actually family style where you don't leave your table.
In addition, there are no Disney characters at the show. (unless you meant photos with actors from the show?)


----------



## gretel (Oct 17, 2007)

Carl-  

You are right!  It was the backyard barbecue.  Thanks for the clarification (I wouldn't want to give wrong info).  We have yet to attend the Hoop De Doo Review (and now I am compelled to go! lol).


----------



## Mimi (Oct 24, 2007)

We attended Tina and Tony's Wedding in NYC. Our Italian name is the bride's maiden name used in the show. We went with several family members for our anniversary a few years ago and had a blast!


----------



## Mimi (Oct 24, 2007)

We have enjoyed Sleuth's Mystery Dinner Theater several times, always with a large group of family members. They keep a record of your attendance and reward your return with priority seating. Discount coupons are usually available in local Orlando attraction magazines. There is a different show every week night. During our last show, two years ago, the theater had moved to a larger building. For anyone who enjoys drama, some lucky dinner guests are chosen to be part of the cast!


----------



## beachsands (Oct 25, 2007)

Mimi said:


> We have enjoyed Sleuth's Mystery Dinner Theater several times, always with a large group of family members. They keep a record of your attendance and reward your return with priority seating. Discount coupons are usually available in local Orlando attraction magazines. There is a different show every week night. During our last show, two years ago, the theater had moved to a larger building. For anyone who enjoys drama, some lucky dinner guests are chosen to be part of the cast!





My wife and I went to Sleuth's Mystery Dinner theater back in 2004. We really enjoyed it. We sat next to Sinbad the comedian. Very nice guy.

 I had coupons from somewhere, which knocked off a few bucks. The food was very good and it was unlimited drinks. The show was a lot of fun as well.


Joel


----------



## travel girl 2 (Oct 25, 2007)

I vote for the Hoop de Doo! We went there for my birthday with my kids, husband and my parents, so we had someone from all age ranges. It was one of the favorite things we did on our 10 days in Disney. The show was GREAT! We sat up front since I made reservations the first day I could in thier system. My dad was "used" in the show as a prop by one of the ladies...she thought he was Cute! Then both my hubby and I were chosen for the finale. My husband had to dress as the fairy of Davy Crocket - to the amusement of my kids!

The food was great - service was good and the show was great for all! I highly recommend it! If you are celebrating, let them know when you make reservations and they will announce it during the show!


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 26, 2007)

We went to Sleuth's Mystery Dinner this past April. It was good old corny fun. My 8 yr. old girl still will kick up her leg in mimic of the cross dressing maid every once in awhile. Not much of a better indicator that she enjoyed the show  We got a few bucks off as a member of our party is a Disney cast member. Food was decent.

We are going to Arabian Knights the day before Thanksgiving this year. Half price deal off Spirit Airlines website (SPAI is promo code).


----------

